# Spaceliner Springer Question..



## ozark1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I want to build a custom using this springer. Would anyone know if it fits any frame BESIDES a Sears ?..26"...thanks..JV


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2010)

What frame are you thinking about using? I have an 'ol POC Spaceliner that I could tear apart and see what the dimensions are but my guess is that it will fit most 26" frames. v/r Shawn


----------



## ozark1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't bought a frame yet..The springer does not fit my Phantom frame..Steering tube...and I think that's the correct term..(I'm new at bikes )..seems too short. Welding and fabrication are not problems..I assume..as long as the diameter of the neck is the same..for cups, bearings, etc...Jerry


----------



## ozark1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Shawn..I could do this..If your frame is , indeed, junk..cut the neck off..sell it to me..then , when I find a good frame..if it doesn't fit
..I'll change necks !!..J..


----------

